# Ant help!!!!



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

Yesterday I got home and there were black ants all over my kitchen. The floor, the counters, in the dishwasher. Hadn't seen any till yesterday. Get home today and they are all over the house. All the rooms. I have a dog and a one year old child so I might be some what limited on my solutions. I need to get rid of them asap. Anyone know of the best way to do this please let me know. I have looked around on the main floor and in the basement and can't figure out where they are coming from. Never had a problem like this before and now all of a sudden they are everywhere. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

How long are the ants?


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

quarter inch i guess


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Heavy rain and high water table force them out. Amdro ant killer has worked awesome for me. Keep the dog food off the floor, thats the first thing they go after at my house. If you have kids whatever you use just pretend they will get there hands on it and take the super safe route when it comes to storing it. Alot of them leach thru the skin and cause very minor symptoms with lasting effects, I unfortunately found out for myself with the liquid version of homedefense. Good luck


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

The end!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Big Frank 25 said:


> The end!


Yup, they feast upon it, then then take it home...share it with all of their friends....and DIE. Takes a day or two, then all of a sudden....gone.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome , thanks guys.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

agross said:


> Awesome , thanks guys.


 put it out on the counter or somewhere that there is alot of ants, but the kids and pets can't get to. Try to restrain yourself from killing them as they feast. They will pile in there to get that sweet nectar, not knowing it will be their last meal. They go away and die out of sight. The pic is really fuzzy, but those are all ants lined up around a drop of terro. They LOVE IT.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Another vote for Terro!

Had a bad ant problem here a few years ago. I bought the Terro but I used the pre-baited "traps". They come six to a box I think. They're a clear plastic tray that has the liquid inside. You trim off one end and it makes an opening the ants climb up and are able to access the bait. They work great!

I stuck them in cupboards out of site and inaccessible to the dog. (The kid was old enough to know better )

Give 'em a try, you won't be sorry.

John


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are carpenter ants. They will only live in a wet (live) wood environment. They eat wet (live) wood. Most if not all of their favorite wood is oak in a natural environment. They do also like wet pine.
The rain may have forced them inside, but it is more likely they found some wet wood in your home and decided to move in for a while. 
Just as a precaution, you may want to investigate where potential water infiltration may have be. Places such as rim boards, where the chimney penetrates the roof, etc.
I am hoping that they are just "visiting" though.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Big Reds said:


> Those are carpenter ants. They will only live in a wet (live) wood environment. They eat wet (live) wood. Most if not all of their favorite wood is oak in a natural environment. They do also like wet pine.
> The rain may have forced them inside, but it is more likely they found some wet wood in your home and decided to move in for a while.
> Just as a precaution, you may want to investigate where potential water infiltration may have be. Places such as rim boards, where the chimney penetrates the roof, etc.
> I am hoping that they are just "visiting" though.


 
They sure feasted on my garage, and flower bed wood landscape timbers. I had to remove/replace several studs and plate 2x4's from the garage. These guys are really distructive, but the terro has kept them in check. I battle these guys every year but like the mole thread, I have kind of figured them out and keep them to a minimum. Inside I use the home defence and it takes care of them well, along with the spiders. No kids at my house but I do have a salt water tank that I cover with a sheet when I spray the inside. 

Nowe I have to go set traps for the condo of moles at my rental, way out of hand.


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

Had a friend who had an infestation of carpenters. He searched and searched for their "nest" then one night he saw some going under his bathroom door and not coming out the other side. He took the door off and found they had bored holes in the bottom of it. It was a hollow core door and when he broke it open there were thousands of ants. A can of gas and a match took care of them and the door.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

I got the prebaited six pack and the spray and the outdoor spray. I think they are coming out of the furnace vents. The part of kitchen where they are is right by the vent. And the most of them are in the bathroom. I just put one of the traps on each side of the register in the bathroom and there are already like six ants eating it. Little bastards.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

agross said:


> I got the prebaited six pack and the spray and the outdoor spray. I think they are coming out of the furnace vents. The part of kitchen where they are is right by the vent. And the most of them are in the bathroom. I just put one of the traps on each side of the register in the bathroom and there are already like six ants eating it. Little bastards.


 Yup, they can't resist. Just watch them eat, and smile. They don't have much time left now....the end is near


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

My SIL had an experience like LL. The queen was in the door. Check around and see where they are going. If there's a nest find it and get the queen. If they're just coming in from outside find out where and caulk. Terro is great stuff.


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

I spray home defense on the inside at all baseboards then wipe up the excess, use Terro bait stations and poured the granules on the ouside perimeter of the house + sprayed the home defense 1x a month as regular maintnance. I dont get carpenter ants...just the little piss ants (slab ants) and its still enough to gross me out. When i see them in the bathroom , i pick them up and drop them in the toilet and urinate on them. It makes me feel better , just wish i was peeing on a foreign car though:lol:


----------

